# need pics of silver audi with black roof



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

i amlooking to paint mine and i owuld like to see some silver ones out there with black top


----------



## auditthxckid (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: need pics of silver audi with black roof (jetta8vwolfsburg)*

why dont u get a vinyl instead and save dem monies?


----------



## Sea TT le (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: need pics of silver audi with black roof (auditthxckid)*

dudes got a good point. and thanks for the idea.


----------



## Matt336 (May 16, 2008)

I've done a couple of photoshops to my car.


----------



## MKIIIGolfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: need pics of silver audi with black roof (jetta8vwolfsburg)*


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: need pics of silver audi with black roof (Matt336)*

My favorite is the one that goes right into the window, anything else just doesn't flow properly with the bodylines; I even dislike the 3.2SE from 2006 with the factory black roof (black to shoulderline)


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: need pics of silver audi with black roof (l88m22vette)*

Matt336 & MKIIIGolfGTI are those your guy's winter wheels? I think with some bigger and better wheels and your cars would be money! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_My favorite is the one that goes right into the window, anything else just doesn't flow properly with the bodylines; I even dislike the 3.2SE from 2006 with the factory black roof (black to shoulderline)

I think both look good. Just the roof gives a clean look and into the pillars gives a good aggressive look on coupes. 
I did my pillars black with vinyl, easiest way and it's reversible in case you ever wanna go back...


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: need pics of silver audi with black roof (M-Power M3)*

guy I sent pm to you
Thanks


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: need pics of silver audi with black roof (M-Power M3)*

what are you running for a suspension ? especially in the rear for springs ?

_Quote, originally posted by *M-Power M3* »_Matt336 & MKIIIGolfGTI are those your guy's winter wheels? I think with some bigger and better wheels and your cars would be money! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think both look good. Just the roof gives a clean look and into the pillars gives a good aggressive look on coupes. 
I did my pillars black with vinyl, easiest way and it's reversible in case you ever wanna go back...


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: need pics of silver audi with black roof (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_
what are you running for a suspension ? especially in the rear for springs ?

H&R Coilovers dropped all the way with the rear adjuster taken out. Gives it a nice rake but I might raise the front up just a bit when I put my race splitter/scrape guard on.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: need pics of silver audi with black roof (M-Power M3)*

pics with roof up please!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: need pics of silver audi with black roof (M-Power M3)*

I think it looks sweet with the blacked a-pillars, nice small touch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: need pics of silver audi with black roof (M-Power M3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M-Power M3* »_Matt336 & MKIIIGolfGTI are those your guy's winter wheels? I think with some bigger and better wheels and your cars would be money! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think both look good. Just the roof gives a clean look and into the pillars gives a good aggressive look on coupes. 
I did my pillars black with vinyl, easiest way and it's reversible in case you ever wanna go back...









Wheels? Are they ultraleggera?


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: need pics of silver audi with black roof (Draxus)*

^^^Yup Ultraleggeras


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

Did you pick up a bit of get up and go from the light-ness factor of the buggers?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (Draxus)*

I personally like when the entire roof is painted black along with the pillars between windows and the roof then the windows are tinted dark, like 20%. 
I have photos of somebodies car floating around my computer, I'll try to find them.
If you're going to paint the roof you should do it a fun black color. Keep it OEM German though. Maybe 20th/R32 Black Magic Pearl. TT Raven Black, BMW M3 Cosmos Black, some kind of wierd Porsche black or MK3 VW strange black. There are color listings of weird colors in every VW FAQ and they have all paint codes listed and pics of the rare ones. Be different, not just black : )
Also damn man, I always wanted to see RX2's on a TT and it's funny cause I saw a dark green Mk3 gti with those gold painted wheels on it yesterday - it was sick. I want them on whatever corrado I pickup : )


_Modified by DougLoBue at 7:29 AM 10-4-2009_


----------



## raidendb (Jul 25, 2008)

always wanted the dolomite gray tt. but seeing a silver w/black roof and tinted windows make me want to sell mine.


----------



## Matt336 (May 16, 2008)

*Re: need pics of silver audi with black roof (M-Power M3)*

Unfortunately those are my year-round wheels. Maybe after I graduate college I'll buy new wheels but I can't justify spending $2000+ on nice wheels right now.


----------



## nasTTy (Nov 16, 2006)

email me and ill send you some pics
[email protected]


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

^^^Nice! Are those Porsche wheels?


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M-Power M3* »_^^^Nice! Are those Porsche wheels?


kind of , they are chapmion RG5 replicas . 8.5 front and 10" rear.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_

kind of , they are chapmion RG5 replicas . 8.5 front and 10" rear. 

Nice choice. I dig them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: need pics of silver audi with black roof (jetta8vwolfsburg)*

anymore?


----------

